# Would I be nuts for getting a Pashley as my only bike?



## lstrey (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm new to this forum, I apologize if I'm posting in the wrong place. I'm a small (5'1") woman, petite, who commutes by bike to work. I bought a Raleigh 10 years ago and it's getting to the point where it needs an overhaul. Rather than do the overhaul, I'm considering buying a new bike that meets my commuting needs better. My needs are:

1. Can withstand city and suburban major streets and allow me to go on regular 10 mile trips
2. Will allow me to get up hills (I'm in reasonable shape but not a serious athlete)
3. Will not damage my pants with an exposed chain
4. Will permit me to wear a skirt, and even a skirt suit, without hiking it up to my derriere.

I have old world sensibilities, and fell in love with the Pashley Princess Sovreign. I called a bike shop in Brooklyn that carries them, and they suggested instead the Pashley Sonnet:

http://www.pashley.co.uk/products/sonnet-bliss.html

because it have 5 gears instead of 3.

OK, it's pretty, but this wouldn't be a toy but my principal mode of transportation (for the record, I'm also considering a Vespa, but it wouldn't keep me in shape and frankly I'm afraid of getting killed). Is this reasonable, or should I go for something lighter and more modern. My husband is German, grey up with Dutch-style bikes, and says they're not "practical" although that's hard to believe since they're used in countries that cycle extensively on an everyday basis. Please help, since I have to make a decision soon.

Thanks!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

That bike looks really cool to me. Electra is probably worth a look, too.http://www.electrabike.com/home.php


----------



## lstrey (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks, but do you know if the weight or durability would be a problem?
I'll check out the Electra as well.



David Loving said:


> That bike looks really cool to me. Electra is probably worth a look, too.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't think weight is a problem with electra. Go to the Roadbike Reviews and see how the bikes are rated.


----------



## Jimi_Lee (May 3, 2006)

I am not sure where you live, but Breezer bikes have got a lot of love recently in reviews:

http://www.breezerbikes.com/index.cfm?CFID=71017527&CFTOKEN=21735301


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

my wife has a 10 spd campy equipped colnago that's been collecting dust ever since she picked up a bianchi milano city bike with 8 spd internal hub for the same type of riding you're describing. she loves it's user friendliness, comfort,utility & lack of pretense. the bike has been absolutely reliable.
here's a shot of her home office -all the bikes are hers.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm speaking out of near complete ignorance here (and it's not the first time!), but that Pashley looks like it weighs a ton. Also, I test rode one of those Bianchis that caterham's wife has. Sheer delight. Light in weight, especially for the genre. Beautifully balanced. Handles well. Comfortable as can be. Rides like a dream. And if the Bianchi Celeste hue is a bit too exuberant for your sensitive eyes, I think it comes in a more sober color scheme.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

You might also want to look at Fisher Bikes Simple City series.

I looked at these bikes for my girlfriend when she was looking for a bike but she didn't want to spend that kind of money for the five times a year she cycles. Craigslist worked for well for her in this regard. 

But I still wish she had bought the Simple Series 8.


----------



## dismal (Jul 28, 2009)

I think the Pashley looks great, you can definitely use it as transportation. Check it out in person to see if it's too heavy.


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

Make sure you try out this bike on a hill before you buy. At fist look, it appears to meet all of your other requirements. Dutch-style bikes can be heavy and parts of the world where are popular tend to be flat. On the positive, if it works well you might be able to get a skirt guard for it such as you see over the back wheel of the Sovereign model.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Go with the Pashley! I've seen one in the flesh and they look great. I actually toyed with buying one a while back but getting it shipped to NZ was going to be an issue.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I had forgotten about the Bianchi Milano. I think that's the #1 in this group. As cool as the pashleys look, I think the Milano trumps them all.


----------



## dismal (Jul 28, 2009)

dannyboy, I've been meaning to ask someone, where are the brakes on that thing?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

DannyBoy -- You shouln''t have posted a Guv'nor pic. It only makes me realize how much I crave one of those.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

My sister has one of those Pashleys for commuting in Edinburgh. She loves it and it is totally reliabl. She and I even rode in the Edinburgh to St Andrews run this year which is 68 hilly miles and she was still going strong at the ends of it so I give the thumbs up. 

Hers is the 5 speeder.


----------



## lstrey (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the terrific suggestions. Yes, the Pashley weighs a ton, about 40-50 lbs  . I would imagine it would make you feel pretty secure, but might be a nightmare on the hills...that's why I was asking. Good news is that I'm not living in a walkup or anything (finally), so lifting is not an issue. Edinburgh is SUPER hilly. I'm amazed she was able to deal with the Pashley on that terrain, but it gives me hope. I checked out the Bianchi. Maybe I'm not looking in the right place, but I didn't see a model that comes with the chain guard or lowered rail for skirts. And that's rather important to me, as I often wear dress suits to work. Does this change in geometry ruin performance, however?

ETA: Oops. Just realized you specified the Milano. I didn't see it on the original site I went to, but googled and it popped right up. Looks terrific...and now I have something concrete with which to compare the Pashley.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Another vote for the Bianchi Milano - very good commuter, handles well and is very durable.

Also note the Pashley only comes in two sizes - the smallest being 17.5" most likely too large for someone 5'1".


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

lstrey said:


> I'm new to this forum, I apologize if I'm posting in the wrong place. I'm a small (5'1") woman, petite, who commutes by bike to work. I bought a Raleigh 10 years ago and it's getting to the point where it needs an overhaul. Rather than do the overhaul, I'm considering buying a new bike that meets my commuting needs better. My needs are:
> 
> 1. Can withstand city and suburban major streets and allow me to go on regular 10 mile trips
> 2. Will allow me to get up hills (I'm in reasonable shape but not a serious athlete)
> ...


it looks like the Princess Sovereign has 5 gears too. i see no reason not to get it if you "loved" it. i think the pashley's are the coolest bikes in this whole thread. i don't think any of these are "lightweights", nor are they meant to be. i say get the one that strikes your fancy the most. you're most likely to ride it and enjoy doing so at the same time. it seems to meet all your criteria.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

dismal said:


> dannyboy, I've been meaning to ask someone, where are the brakes on that thing?


They have Sturmey-Archer internal hub drum brakes according to the Pashley specs...


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

moschika said:


> i see no reason not to get it if you "loved" it. i think the pashley's are the coolest bikes in this whole thread. i don't think any of these are "lightweights", nor are they meant to be. i say get the one that strikes your fancy the most. you're most likely to ride it and enjoy doing so at the same time. it seems to meet all your criteria.


i agree with your sentiment entirely.Istrey would be best served to get the bike that pushes the buttons.

i replied to the original question with the intention of assuring Istrey that this category of bike can be very satisfactory for all round use,and not necessarily the specific example of the bianchi milano as being a more desireable alternative.
I posted my wife's bianchi to help illustrate her fondness & preference for the milano even over her semi-high zoot colnago roadbike.

However, the milano weighs in at approx 25 pounds,complete with water bottles,cages, mini pump & bell.I've no doubt there are other similar weight options as well such as masi's city bikes.

i've never been one to fuss over a few pounds either way but if the estimation of the pashley weighing in at or even near 40-50 lbs is even remotely correct, that's enuf of a differential to be a legitimate factor to consider.


----------

